# What is the difference between these two Ariens models



## raymondjiii (Dec 16, 2013)

I am looking for parts for my Ariens but I keep seeing two sub-types for my model:

Ariens 926103 (000101) 1332LE 13hp 32" Snowblower Parts

and 

Ariens 926103 (000279) 1332LE 13hp 32" Snowblower Parts

The sticker on my machine says I have a 926103 but the serial number is 002398 which does not seem to match the number in parens. Going through the various parts list I cannot see a difference between these.

Anyone know? Thanks.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Early in the run of this model, apparently Ariens needed to make some changes..
so they tweaked the machines, and released a slightly different parts list and parts diagrams to match..
(there are minor differences in the two sets)

Serial numbers 101 up to 278 are the "first run"..(Serial number 000101 was the first production machine off the line..Ariens has never started with 000001. starting with 000101 is common for them) The lower serial numbers, below 101, were likely "pre-production" or "test" models, that were never meant to be sold.

So the first 177 machines use that first manual.
All the rest, from serial number 000279, and up..many thousands of individual snowblowers, use the second set..

your machine, being number 2,398, falls under the second set.
So you want to use the manuals and parts lists that start at 000279.

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I looked at four or five of the diagrams and bounced back and forth and all I could find was the "belt finger". The thing that keeps the belt from coming off the engines drive pulley when there is no tension on the belt.
It's part number 4 in both diagrams. The description of the diagrams doesn't match up with the actual diagram . . . go figure.

Part number 52602600










couldn't find a picture of the second one 
*Ariens 926103 (000279) Part Number: 02968300
*


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

(Raymond, I merged your two threads into one..and moved them to the ariens forum..)
Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I see several small differences..
One has a Part 45, a spring, in the "cables and control" section, the other doesn't.
Part 43 on the auger control cable is different.
One has two additional handlebar bolts/washers.
One has an additional washer in the drivetrain shaft.

Scot


----------

